# Flea Market Raid Leads To Weapons Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*FALL RIVER, Mass. -- *BMC Durfee High School students helped police nab about 100 illegal weapons from a flea market in Fall River.

The Herald-News reported that the students told police that classmates were buying double-edged knives and other weapons at the Mill Store Flea Market.

Officers in plainclothes bought some of the contraband and left. They returned with a uniformed officer and seized knives, swords and bladed throwing stars.

Police spokesman Lieutenant Jeffrey Cardoza said the bust is an example of students and officers working together to prevent crime.

Elizabeth Vieira and Gloria Camara, both of Fall River, and Robert Vital, of Swansea, will be summoned to District Court to face charges of selling dangerous weapons.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------

